# Biting the Bullet



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

I just filled out my Intent to Homeschool forms and put them into the envelopes... stamps on and everything. I'll drop them at the PO this afternoon. I have a month before we have decided to start (kids want to finish up an after school activity that runs until February), and then we're on our own!

I'm excited, I'm nervous and I'm more than a little bit worried that the kids will drive me up the wall and our homeschool experience will include a lot of yelling. It's meant to be an education for me as well as for them. I'm also completely ready for them to have a chance to explore the world in a way that their school has not encouraged so far. I have plenty of confidence in my kids, I guess it's *me* that I'm not so sure about...

All encouraging words will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Keep amazing detailed records.

You will never regret investing in your children!!


----------



## Mme_Pickles (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't just drop the envelopes off. Get them mailed with signature required and have that slip mailed back to you that proves everything was sent and received. Better safe than potential trouble. 
And the best to you! I've been homeschooling my kiddos since my eldest (now 14 and a high school freshman!!!) was halfway through her kindergarten year. I love it still! Haha
My biggest word of advice would be to get into a routine of some kind. Set reasonable expectations. And don't be afraid to use a public school type schedule if that's what you're all used to! There is no shame in going with what you're already familiar with and then eventually modifying it as needed!
The best to you as you head into homeschooling! Just think of all the awesome field trip opportunities that don't need someone else's approval or funding! Yay!


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

You may yell and get overwhelmed but overall it will be the best experience you and they will ever have.

Allow yourself room to grow and learn. 

My suggestion is to get organized. 

Good luck! You can do this!!


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Small towns... mailed the forms on Tuesday, got a call from the elementary school principal on Wednesday to confirm that we were not just planning "an extended vacation". Nope, we're not (I haven't gone on a vacation in 20 years, why would I start now?! We've got school stuff to do


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

My advice is to start slow. It's really hard to do everything all at once, especially at first. Figure out 1-3 subjects that you really care about....don't try to start with 5-6 subjects. Have at least one subject your kids can do by themselves - math workbooks or reading, or something....so that you can always say "go work on XYZ" at least once a day and are not needed for everything. 

And I also like having at least one "project" for the same reason. So if someone finishes early you can say "ok, great, now you can work on your (art, book, knitting, etc....my kids are making those silly bracelets out of rubber bands, but they use their brains.) That way you don't have one kid getting the other(s) wanting to play before they are done.

Organize your kids books, etc. so you don't spend hours every day trying to find their stuff...nothing ruins a "school day" faster than chaos.

Remember that if your school district were to send a tutor home for you (e.g. if your kid was in an accident and couldn't get to school) they would only pay for about an hour a day. So don't assume that your kids need six hours of "schoolwork" to keep up with kids in school. They don't.

And have fun. And take pictures! It will go by fast! My oldest is in 10th grade...how did that happen? (Started homeschooling in 5th).


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Counting down... we begin homeschooling next Wednesday.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Enjoy 

But this:


> and I'm more than a little bit worried that the kids will drive me up the wall and our homeschool experience will include a lot of yelling.


is going to happen. 
I guarantee it. 

Just remember that homeschooling is more like parenting than it is school and give yourself grace accordingly.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Ohyeah. Kids and I discussed this last night before bed- how it's going to be a learning experience for all of us, and how none of us handles changes to routine well, so there will be lots of crankiness in the beginning... but it's a big house, so we should be able to get away from one another if we need to.

Challenge right now is that the 7 year old decided last Friday that he didn't want to homeschool because he's going to miss out on school vacation next week. The logic of kids!


----------



## our ochre way (Feb 14, 2014)

offthegrid said:


> So don't assume that your kids need six hours of "schoolwork" to keep up with kids in school. They don't.


Totally agree here. I don't think it makes sense to try and emulate an inefficient system (the public school system), so have fun helping your kids learn, and don't be afraid to try new things and let them find a passion to guide their learning. :goodjob:


----------



## AriesX (Mar 28, 2014)

You can do it! I pulled my dd out of school after 1st grade - we've doing school at home for almost two years - one with my kinder. Some days are better than others but I want to believe it is worth it. 

yes, there is some yelling and me going up the wall - but that's life.


----------

